# HGV1 Driving Wanted urgentlly



## barney (Aug 19, 2008)

I currently live in bulgaria, and I am wanting to relocate to Greece.

Could you please contact me urgently, if you know of any HGV1 Vacancies for driving in Greece

Barney


----------

